
TIFU by editing some comments and creating an unnecessary controversy. (u/spez) - amjaeger
https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/5frg1n/tifu_by_editing_some_comments_and_creating_an/
======
MyDamnUser
I agree that the sub-reddit shouldn't have done that and i agree that it was
in bad taste. However, i feel it's a bad idea to censor reddit. You're
targeting a single commnunity, what is to stop you from doing it to others?
How do you decide that this needs to be censored and this doesn't, i honestly
think they handled this very poorly and reading it left a bad taste in my
mouth.

I'm sorry if you disagree with me but this is my opinion.

~~~
551199
the_donald is now filtered from r/all. Quarantined. Subreddit for discussing
the President elect and all things associated to him.

Does anyone know is there anything to allegation that b/c spez actions 'Reddit
just lost their safe harbor protections. They are now legally liable for every
post on Reddit.'[0]

[0]
[https://twitter.com/infinitechan/status/801627024431271936](https://twitter.com/infinitechan/status/801627024431271936)

~~~
Cursuviam
Before the Communications Decency Act, filtering could possibly be criteria
for losing safe harbor protection, see Stratton Oakmont, Inc. v. Prodigy
Services Co., but because of Section 230 of said act, which was added to
enable websites to engage in moderation and filtering, reddit is fine.

~~~
551199
So those include modifying user posts without displaying it has been modified
by mod? Reddit posts has been used in court as evidence.

------
sergiotapia
Censoring alternative, conservative views is exactly why Trump became
president.

~~~
yolesaber
Ah yes because the mainstream media censored Trump so much. I didn't see any
coverage of him or his views anywhere! And I certainly didn't see the bullshit
he said just simply parroted and repeated in newspaper headlines without any
clarification or fact checking at all.

Give me a fucking break.

~~~
551199
'Crazy racist' and 'homophobic' narrative certainly hurt Trump as well as him
'Raping 13 year kid' and multiple other women according to MSM.

Compare the source what he really said and what was reported[0]

[0][http://www.salon.com/2015/12/21/the_media_needs_to_stop_tell...](http://www.salon.com/2015/12/21/the_media_needs_to_stop_telling_this_lie_about_donald_trump_im_a_sanders_supporter_and_value_honesty/)

